# My bobcat collection....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Not sure if I ever shared this one or not. Took this pic to share with sos1inmesa a few weeks back.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a sweet collection of cats, and a great display.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

OH YA-- that is real pretty, guess you don't get mice in the house much!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Great looking bobcats. My dog would freak out!


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice looking cats.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

<--- Jealous


----------



## Maskwa (Dec 2, 2012)

Very nice!! The cat collection and the taxidermy work. Need to get a life size bobcat one of these days. Lots of lynx where I live but no bobcats, so will have to do a little traveling.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

That's very cool!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very, vey nice Chris.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes sir, that is one very nice selection/collection. The rug in the center does look extra big, how big was it Chris?


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice collection, I've only ever seen one bobcat in the wild - have seen more mtn. lion than any other cat. Would be cool to have one on display.


----------



## ACAT (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice! Here kitty kitty :hunter:


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome collection!!


----------

